# How cold is it?



## Ron Evers (Jan 4, 2016)

Coldest morning since last winter, -18C & wind chill of -23C. Ice on the inside of the living-room widows behind the curtains. Caught a mouse in the front porch, guess it was too cold outside for it. I warmed it up in the fireplace. :>)


----------



## tirediron (Jan 4, 2016)

Purdy!!!  Purdy cold!


----------



## baturn (Jan 4, 2016)

That's cold. It's hovering around 0C here and I find that rather chilly.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jan 4, 2016)

Brrr


----------



## ronlane (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm thinking of moving south, just reading that and looking at the photo.

Nicely done though, Ron.


----------



## baturn (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm going to strap my snow shovel on the roof of my truck and start driving south. When someone says, "What's that on your roof?" I'm staying.


----------



## petrochemist (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice shot Ron.
Here the temperatures have been above normal for the time of year, until this morning my thermometer hadn't dropped into single figures (Celsius). 6°C this morning is more typical but still on the warm side.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 4, 2016)

Wonderful photo, Ron! eally nice. I love seeing ice crystal photos, as well as snowflake photos. Such magically amazing formations!

It's not too cold here. It's just warmed up to 34 degrees Farenheit over the last hour. We had a light snow yesterday, the 3rd of January, and this morning in the early AM hours, we had freezing rain, which put a nice, slick crust of smooth ice on top of the snow. Looks like it'll be a slow thaw...we've had very little temperature fluctuation between overnight low and daytime highs for the last two weeks or so, so the ground is right around 35 degrees, so the thawing of the freezing rain will not be as fast as if this had been a one-day event. Freezing rain sucks. So much worse than snow. We're not very well-equipped here to deal with either one. Lucky for us this is not a _silver thaw_ nor an ice storm, just a moderate event.

Freezing rain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 4, 2016)

It thought about flurrying here, cold enough to actually feel like winter for a change.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for the comments folks.

Here are a couple more of Jack's art.  



 



 

Shot these with a Canon FD 50mm macro adapted to my Olympus E-M5.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 4, 2016)

Cool. I like the last one, the way you captured the patterns.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 4, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> Cool. I like the last one, the way you captured the patterns.



I did a B&W conversion on that one.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice Ron, yep same temp here and thats before the wind chill.  For the first time this season the lake out front is iced over.  The dash cam suction cup let go off the windshield too.   Luckily it looks like a quick blast of this cold for a couple of days.


----------

